# Thư giãn và thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông tức thì với đá viên hoa quả



## vietmom (23/5/18)

Phương pháp dưỡng da, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông bằng đá viên hoa quả mang lại tác dụng tức thì đang được nhiều người yêu thích, nhất là trong ngày Hè nóng bức.
Phương pháp dưỡng da, se khít lỗ chân lông bằng đá viên hoa quả đang rất được nhiều người ủng hộ, đặc biệt trong việc làm sạch bụi bẩn và thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông tức thì khi thời tiết nắng nóng.

Dưới đây là một số loại đá viên “đẹp da vui mắt” mà bạn có thể tự làm tại nhà:

_

_
_Ảnh: Courtesy Call Me Cupcake_​
*ĐÁ VIÊN QUẢ MỌNG*
Hình ảnh một quả dâu tây hay một quả việt quốc … đóng băng trong viên đá bé xinh thật sự rất thu hút người nhìn. Quả mọng chứa rất nhiều khoáng chất và chất chống oxy hoá, có khả năng chống lại các tết bào ung thư da từ môi trường. Do đó, đá viên quả mọng không chỉ giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông nhanh chóng và hiệu quả, mà còn vừa giúp cho da mặt sạch sâu và khoẻ mạnh vừa cung cấp vitamin C cho làn do căng mịn.

_

_
_Ảnh: 123RF_​
*ĐÁ VIÊN DƯA LEO VÀ TÁO*
Táo chứa hàm lượng cao chất chống oxy hoá, vitamin C và khoáng chất cần thiết có thể giúp giảm thiểu nếp nhăn trên mặt, kháng khuẩn, làm sạch và cải thiện sắc tố da. Trong thành phần của dưa leo chứa đến 95% nước, còn lại là vitamin C và các khoáng chất như Magie, kẽm…giúp cấp ẩm, làm sáng da và ngăn ngừa lão hoá rất tốt cho da. Đá viên dưa leo và táo không chỉ giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông da măt nhanh mà còn có thể giúp cải thiện vùng thâm dưới mí mắt cũng như những vết nám và tàn nhan trên mặt.

*ĐÁ VIÊN HOA HỒNG*
Nếu chỉ dùng đá viên để làm nước đá thông thường, bạn có thể dùng hoa hồng tươi và sạch (tốt nhất là loại hoa hồng tự trồng, đảm bảo không thuốc hoá học). Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn muốn dùng đá viên để massage măt, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông nhanh chóng thì bạn có thể làm đá viên bằng nước cất hoa hồng. Nước cất hoa hồng, ở điều kiện bình thường, có khả năng giúp loại bỏ những bụi bẩn còn sót lại sau khi rửa mặt, làm sáng da, cũng như giúp cho các lớp dưỡng da tiếp theo thẩm thấu và hấp thu tốt hơn. Khi ở dạng viên đá lạnh còn giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông, cho bạn một làn da tươi mát và căng mướt.

_

_
_Ảnh: Deposit_​
*ĐÁ VIÊN CAM/CHANH VÀ SẢ*
Nước ép cam/chanh sả chứa rất nhiều vitamin C và chất chống oxy hoá giúp trẻ hoá và làm sáng da. Tuy nhiên, nhiều người e ngại việc uống nhiều nước cam/chanh sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt đến dạ dày.Bên cạnh đó, vitamin C còn giúp ngăn ngừa và loại bỏ bã nhờn trên bề mặt da gây ra tình trạng da mặt nhờn bẩn, kích ứng và viêm nhiễm. Sả có tính kháng viêm kháng khuẩn cao giúp cho da mặt được sạch và khoẻ. Nước đá viên làm từ nước ép cam (chanh) và sả chính là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời dành cho bạn.

_

_
_Ảnh: @Personal Creations/Flickr_​
*ĐÁ VIÊN TRÀ XANH, MẬT ONG VÀ BẠC HÀ*
Trà xanh, bạc hà và mật có tác dụng kháng viêm kháng khuẩn và chống oxy hoá rất tốt. Do đó, đá viên làm từ nước trà xanh và mật ong giúp giúp cho da luôn săn chắc, mịn màng, hoàn toàn sạch mụn, nám.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

